# Andre Belfort Watches - What'S Peoples Opinions On Them?



## billythefish (Apr 11, 2011)

One of the 'offer' websites is selling Andre Belfort watches for what appear to be good prices. I've never heard of them so I was wondering whether they're a well known make or not? The one I was looking at retails for Â£1420 but is down to Â£250 on the website for 3 more days only. The offer does appear to be a good one because if you google the make the prices for them come in at Â£1000+, the question is are they far east crap or worth their money?

Please advise? :thumbsup:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

billythefish said:


> the question is are they *far east crap* or worth their money?


Typical QVC (insert the name of your favourite shopping channel here) stuff with faux heritage etc. I don't know which model you are looking at but doubt if it is worth Â£250


----------



## billythefish (Apr 11, 2011)

Thought that might have been the answer, worth an ask though! Thanks mate!


----------

